# 1 week tomorrow



## Man1c (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi all. 
Everything being equal I am hoping that I am picking up a V6 Mk1 Monday week.
Drove a TT nigh on 2 decades ago, my brother in law owned a 180 mk1 and lent it to me for a day.
I absolutely loved it.
Life seems to have got in the way since, but now in a position to realise my dream and a V6 variant to boot...

To say i'm excited is understated. Have been watching YouTube constantly just to get a fix.
Have had Audi's before, as in 2 x A2's and an A6 2.7 BiTurbo a few years back, but [to me] the TT shape [especially the Mk1] is just timeless.

Once deal is done and I'm officially in the drivers seat will post some pics, assuming that is acceptable on this forum?

Look forward to some info being gleaned from this great resource.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matt, Welcome to the TTF & pics of MK1s always welcome.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in U.K. now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Man1c (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks for sound advice Hoggy, much appreciated.

This one has full service history, which is a good start. Have checked MOT history on a number of vehicles, including this one and this one appears to have been looked after as only 2 minor fails in its life and that was a disc and one front light, so on face of it its been treated well.

Dashpod; looking at images, all seems ok but will certainly check. I seem to recall reading there is a 'while-u-wait' service to fix/replace these so maybe an option if it is the only issue.

Googled VagCom but couldn't see an obvious link? Will look again though.

Thanks again for advice. Fingers crossed....

Thanks Yellow_TT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matt, If you require a list of dashpod repairers just ask.
Hoggy


----------



## bakerbakes556 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi


----------

